# Odds and Ends....



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I had these laying around. Most of them are poor quality shots, but I'm an addict who believes one can't share too many cat photos on a cat forum!


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

The ragdoll is soooooooo fluffy! Wow! And so beautiful!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Fluffy kitties!! I adore the shot of the cat hanging over the tree branch.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I know I go on and on about Truman and Baron, but _all _of your cats are gorgeous. I love the stripe on Alice's face.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

purr machine said:


> The ragdoll is soooooooo fluffy! Wow! And so beautiful!


2 of them. Brothers.  Thanks


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

my4kitties said:


> I know I go on and on about Truman and Baron, but _all _of your cats are gorgeous. I love the stripe on Alice's face.


I can't lie.... I love reading your comments. :wink:

Thank you so much.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

You have lovely cats - and lovely pics of them!


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I *love* the shot of Alice hanging on the tree! Oh and the shots of the raggies are ok I guess too.. not that I like ragdolls or anything :wink: Joking aside, all the pics are great of course. Edit to say, have you thought about showing Baron?.. his markings are perfect.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Baron's coat is too dark. I realize these images don't really show that, be he's darker than Truman already. The breeder said this is what discounts him from being show quality. Thankfully, we rescued him from being left behind.


----------



## JustOneMore (May 4, 2012)

I agree, you cant take to many and you've got great shots!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

my4kitties said:


> I know I go on and on about Truman and Baron, but _all _of your cats are gorgeous. I love the stripe on Alice's face.





GhostTown said:


> I can't lie.... I love reading your comments. :wink:
> 
> Thank you so much.


Well, I can't lie, either. You have gorgeous cats. And any blue-eyed cat sends me to the moon. And I *love* Ragdolls, so...your cats are perfect. lol! :lol:


----------



## Peg (Nov 19, 2012)

I recently got my first ragdoll. 5 month old Ricky, is a clown! Gets into mischief, and so active. He has to be SO close to us that we step on him! He appears in the kitchen and as we take a step, there he is and he is under foot! I can't help but wonder how a female ragdoll would be. Research says how these kitties follow you around and want to be with you...no kidding!! We can't even go into the next room without our shadow coming along. we wanted a lover and we got one!! I'm sort of looking forward to the active kitten age slowing down...whew!! We're pooped!! I'm ready for a calm, lazy kitty...but we love our little Ricky..


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a female ragdoll and she's the same. She follows me everywhere meows for attention, loves belly rubs, pets and to be laying beside me often, as for lazy kitty... Well she is almost 7 and still gets hyper running around the house- playing with toys hard- moments. Lol


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Showing strikes me as crazy - what is wrong with a cat being darker? It would be so much better if they focussed on health and temperament.


----------

